# Sitting at the lathe



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Got my boy to take some pics today here is me sitting at my lathe. You will see some of the bandsaw behind me well I'm good at hiding stuff behind me.  There that should take care of any Dr. Zook comments


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice comment Glenmore!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice, real nice Glenmore, and I was only going to ask if your boy was using a "WIDE" angle lens on the camera.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice ta see ya Glenmore  You should have known the Doc would always have a come-back


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great to see you doing something mate hahaha, well at least got some sawdust over you lol.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

I was looking around on the HF web site and I saw a seat that would work well for I think... 


*ROLLING WORK SEAT WITH TOOL TRAY




*http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search

==========


Glenmore said:


> Got my boy to take some pics today here is me sitting at my lathe. You will see some of the bandsaw behind me well I'm good at hiding stuff behind me.  There that should take care of any Dr. Zook comments


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that Glenmore will appreciate your thoughts Bj, but I think the one he uses is much more manoeuvreable and takes up less space.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

In his snapshot it looks like his shop is very small and he can only move up and down or to say along the work bench, the green one will let him spin around to get to the band saw and the other work bench, plus when he gets up it will not get stuck in the crack so to speak..   and should help with his back..

========





harrysin said:


> I'm sure that Glenmore will appreciate your thoughts Bj, but I think the one he uses is much more manoeuvreable and takes up less space.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore, don't get that mobile chair that BJ has shown,,,,,,, Look man,
there is no motor, no steering, I bet the brakes don't even work.    

Have a great woodworking day!
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj you can sit and spin  my chair does just that it spins and rolls. Plus the height of the one you shown wouldn't be high enough.


----------



## Al Killian (Jul 22, 2008)

I am glad to see I am not alone when it comes to sitting in front of the machines. If I am going to be at a machine and/or bench I have stools that I sit on. My back can not handle long periods of standing.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Al to the forum. Yes I use my little stool there in my avartar all the time. Made it myself to be consistent with all my working surfaces. And can roll from one station to another. Even made my bench top drill press and 14" bandsay that I can sit at it. Just elimated the stand that came with the bandsaw and built my own.


----------



## Bob A (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you keep the rolling seat from wandering away from the lathe when you apply pressure with a tool such as a gouge? I'm using a stationary stool but it's less than satisfactory when I have to go from the lathe to the grinder etc.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob A said:


> How do you keep the rolling seat from wandering away from the lathe when you apply pressure with a tool such as a gouge? I'm using a stationary stool but it's less than satisfactory when I have to go from the lathe to the grinder etc.


With a sharp tool and someone as big as I am I don't have that problem  All kidding aside if you are using that much pressure you aren't sharpening your tool to well. Ether that or you are at a bad angle I have it set up that the tool is in the center with an upward angle.


----------



## Bob A (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not what anyone would describe as a lightweight but I know from experience that it takes very little side force to get me moving on a wheeled stool on a cement floor. I don't want to be juggling my manipulation of my tools with trying to hold my position on a rolling stool. 

I really like your idea but I'm struggling with how I can implement it in my shop, half the garage. Perhaps I can find a way to lock/unlock at least one wheel while sitting on the stool, maybe an extension on a castor lock lever that I can manipulate with my toe.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob sorry didn't get back to you sooner. You could use a regular footed stool if you wanted to. The wheels on my stool is just my preference to myself. But don't worry I don't have to worry about it rolling around under me. hahaha


----------

